# Flugtiere der Scherbenwelt?



## Mamaan (23. Januar 2007)

Ja meine Frage ist eindeutig, wo finde ich den Verkäufer und Lehrer für die *Flugmounts?*

Und wie sieht dies mit den genauen Kosten aus?
Welches lvl muss man erreicht haben um sie zu fliegen?

Ich danke euch für die antworten.


Grüsse Mamaan Tauren Jäger <LOTHAR>


----------



## White Jen (23. Januar 2007)

Lvl 70 braucht man,um eins zu reiten,und bei den anderen sachen bin ich mir nicht so sicher,weil ich mich damit noch nicht so beschäftigt hab


----------



## Mamaan (23. Januar 2007)

Hmm kacke.
Dachte leztens ich hätte nen Jäger von Stufe 66 mit so nem Mount gesehn.
Sah geil aus als er vor mir in die Lüfte abhob.

Naja dann heisst es wohl noch etwas leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (23. Januar 2007)

Mamaan schrieb:


> Hmm kacke.
> Dachte leztens ich hätte nen Jäger von Stufe 66 mit so nem Mount gesehn.
> Sah geil aus als er vor mir in die Lüfte abhob.
> 
> ...



Es gibt Quests und ein PvP Event, die einen ein Flugtier reiten lassen.


----------



## Deadlift (23. Januar 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Es gibt Quests und ein PvP Event, die einen ein Flugtier reiten lassen.


... und die machen einen gelinde gesagt extrem heiß auf die Epic Flugmounts.

Schade das ich mir sowas nie leisten werden kann.


----------



## Mamaan (23. Januar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade na dann ahlt erst mit lvl 70.


----------



## Lorille (23. Januar 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> ... und die machen einen gelinde gesagt extrem heiß auf die Epic Flugmounts.
> 
> Schade das ich mir sowas nie leisten werden kann.



Ich habe seit der Höllenfeuer Halbinsel über 1000g nur durch Quests gemacht.

Btw, Druiden bekommen auf 68 ihre Fluggestalt (60% Geschwindigkeit) und den 225er Reitskill (800g) geschenkt.

nc


----------



## Deadlift (23. Januar 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich habe seit der Höllenfeuer Halbinsel über 1000g nur durch Quests gemacht.
> 
> Btw, Druiden bekommen auf 68 ihre Fluggestalt (60% Geschwindigkeit) und den 225er Reitskill (800g) geschenkt.
> 
> nc


Hm erscheint mir etwas viel.
Aber gut ich hatte mim Mage nen ziemlichen Rückstand aufzuholen an reskill/epic reiten etc.

Dazu kommt noch das unsere Preise wieder mal ziemlich im Keller sind weil jeder neue Items zu Schleuderpreisen reinstellt.
Daher bunker ich Drops derzeit noch.

Evtl. gehts schneller als gedacht aber die 5000 fürs epische flug werd ich kaum haben. =)


----------



## Centekhor (25. Januar 2007)

Und wo gibts nun das Flugmount zu kaufen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Myx~ (25. Januar 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Und wo gibts nun das Flugmount zu kaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der ersten Base im Schattenmondtal, kannst du kaum verfehlen... dort kann man sich auch alle ganz genau anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße Myx


----------



## Centekhor (25. Januar 2007)

~Myx~ schrieb:


> In der ersten Base im Schattenmondtal, kannst du kaum verfehlen... dort kann man sich auch alle ganz genau anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da war ich zwar schon mal, aber da werd ich mich nochmal genauer umsehen müssen, vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ronintg (26. Januar 2007)

Muß ich vorher das reiten auch erhöhen o kann ich von normal reiten auf flugmount reiten umsteigen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (26. Januar 2007)

800g meine ich kostet der 225 Skill reiten.
5000g dann "episches Flugmount" reiten.

Also insgesammt dann etwa 6k Gold um dich aufn episches zu schwingen(wenn du das Epische Reiten 150 schon hattest sonst kommen nomal 540 dazu).


----------



## ronintg (26. Januar 2007)

thx hab 150er reiten auch gerade gelernt und spare jetzt erst mal


----------



## ~Myx~ (26. Januar 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> 800g meine ich kostet der 225 Skill reiten.
> 5000g dann "episches Flugmount" reiten.
> 
> Also insgesammt dann etwa 6k Gold um dich aufn episches zu schwingen(wenn du das Epische Reiten 150 schon hattest sonst kommen nomal 540 dazu).



Wobei man mit Ruf (glaub ich) den Reitskill auf 4499 Gold bringen kann ;>

Grüße


----------



## Bjizzel (26. Januar 2007)

~Myx~ schrieb:


> Wobei man mit Ruf (glaub ich) den Reitskill auf 4499 Gold bringen kann ;>
> 
> Grüße



Also als ich neulich da war hat reiten 225 keine 800g sondern 500g gekostet und reiten 300 dann 5000g...


----------



## Willmasta (26. Januar 2007)

Joa wollt ma wissen wieviel cash ihr denn so habt?
Also ich bin jetzt 64 und hab ca. 500g, wird mir das bis 70 reichen mitm Gold fürs Flugmount?


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


PS: Bin Druide ^^


----------



## Squishee (26. Januar 2007)

LvL 65 und 1.2k Gold :>


----------



## Willmasta (26. Januar 2007)

o.O, Wieviel hatteste denn vorher? Also auf 60.
Mach ich was falsch?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Deadlift (26. Januar 2007)

Variiert bei mir täglich von 200 auf 0. xD

Hab noch einige Berufe nachzulernen...
Wenn ich gegen Flugmount komme werd ich meine gebunkerten Equip Teile verkaufen und aufhören mir jeden Scheiß zu kaufen. =)


----------



## zulsar (26. Januar 2007)

Lvl 64 2,3k (trotz Skillung von juwelenschleifen auf 340)


----------



## Willey (26. Januar 2007)

Ich bin jetz lvl 66 und hab nur 600g. Ich hab in der letzten Woche aber 4 mal umgeskillt xD und mir 3 mal neue Waffen gekauft das warn dann so ca 400g -.- naja bis 70 hab ich wenigstens die Kohle fürs normale Flugmount zusammen. Das reicht mir erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pro lvl schafft man ja easy 200g wenn man nich son hardcore Zocker is und so schnell wie möglich auf lvl 70 macht.

Mfg Willey

Ps: die smilies sind shice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (26. Januar 2007)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Also als ich neulich da war hat reiten 225 keine 800g sondern 500g gekostet und reiten 300 dann 5000g...



Reiten 225 kostet 800g, das normale Flugmount kostet 100g ... Stand der Info: 26.1.2007 etwa 3 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (26. Januar 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Reiten 225 kostet 800g, das normale Flugmount kostet 100g ... Stand der Info: 26.1.2007 etwa 3 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das lustige daran... dass ist billiger als mein erstes Epic Mount fürn Krieger.... *grml*


----------



## Willmasta (26. Januar 2007)

zulsar schrieb:


> Lvl 64 2,3k (trotz Skillung von juwelenschleifen auf 340)


Ô.ô, wtf wie hast du denn das geschafft????
Also ich queste normal geh ab un zu mal Instanzen und gebe nie unnötig Geld aus, so für waffen oder so.
Joa und ab und zu hau ich ma was ins ah, meistens verkauf ich aber das zeug einfach so denn wer kauft ne stoffhose mit +60asd oder schwere rüssi mit +33Willenskraft.
Wie macht ihr das?


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Deadlift (26. Januar 2007)

Willmasta schrieb:


> oder schwere rüssi mit +33Willenskraft.


Bunker das bis es Schamanen auf passendem Level gibt.
Die schlagen sich da drum.


----------



## Squishee (26. Januar 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Bunker das bis es Schamanen auf passendem Level gibt.
> Die schlagen sich da drum.



Eher nicht...


----------



## Deadlift (26. Januar 2007)

Gut streiche "die schlagen sich drum" setze "es gibt wenigstens Shamanen dies brauchen könnten".
Bisher haben wir wenig Klassen die mit Schwerer Rüstung und Willenskraft was anfangen können(und nein Paladine sind keine Klasse die könnt ihr haben).

Gut es gibt auch Krieger die in Leder tanken.....meh whev


----------



## Willmasta (26. Januar 2007)

Ne jetzt ma echt wie habt ihr so viel Gold bekommen?!?!?!


----------



## Valkum (26. Januar 2007)

Bin 60 und hab 288g und noch net epicreiten.


----------



## Dode (26. Januar 2007)

Ja ne des is ja billich ^^ ;-)


----------



## TaZz (26. Januar 2007)

Ist ganz einfach, schnell an viel Gold zu kommen. Kauf dir große Taschen (Wenn du das noch nicht längst schon getan hast) und nimm einfach alles mit, egal ob crap etc. und verkaufe es. Das bringt ziehmlich schnell Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (29. Januar 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Gut streiche "die schlagen sich drum" setze "es gibt wenigstens Shamanen dies brauchen könnten".
> Bisher haben wir wenig Klassen die mit Schwerer Rüstung und Willenskraft was anfangen können(und nein Paladine sind keine Klasse die könnt ihr haben).
> 
> Gut es gibt auch Krieger die in Leder tanken.....meh whev


selbst dann nich ^^ Willenskraft bringt nem Schami genau 0 Vorteile im Kampf ^^ Du reggst damit infight nicht schneller gar nüx nada ^^


----------



## Thoralfus (29. Januar 2007)

jep wille alleien is humbug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abr des zusammen mit mit ausdauer und int  den kannste des zu höchstpreisen verscherbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich war ja ne ganz zeit lange damit beschäftigt schildis zu kloppen nur um an die schuppen für die schildkörtenschuppen sachen ranzukommen und die denn meistbietend im ah zu verhökern ^^

aber da es bei den questbelohnung meist nix gibt was gegen des pvp anstinken kann nehm ich immer des teuerste mit und versilber des denn. so schafft mer denn pro tag an die 150- 200 gold


----------



## Willmasta (29. Januar 2007)

150-200G?
Für was hauste denn so Zeug ins AH?

So Stoffgürtel mit 20int, 15Spelldmg und 20asd für 20G? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## White Jen (29. Januar 2007)

*Flugmount *

Vorraussetzung Level 70

*Normales Flugmount *

Boden und Luft: 60%
Preis: 100g
Preis für Reitskill: 800G
Gebiet Allianz: Schattenmondtal
Stadt: Wildhammerfeste

Gebiet Horde:Schattenmondtal
Stadt: Schattenmond

*Episches Flugmount *

Boden: 100%
Luft: 280%
Preis: 200g
Preis Reitskill: 5000g
Gebiet und Stadt: siehe oben


----------



## Squishee (29. Januar 2007)

Willmasta schrieb:


> o.O, Wieviel hatteste denn vorher? Also auf 60.
> Mach ich was falsch?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen



etwa 200


----------



## Willmasta (29. Januar 2007)

Komisch ich auch^^. Aber 100-200G mach ich deswegen net ^^ Naja dann muss ich halt farmen wieviele andere sehr wahrscheinlich auch ^^. Und so oder so... Dudu ftw.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## TaZz (29. Januar 2007)

Jo ich denke auch das Farmen immernoch die einzig wahre und wirkungsvollste Methode bleibt um Gold zu bekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persöhnlich nutze ja nur selten das AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (30. Januar 2007)

Ich hatte mit lvl60 130g und kein epic mount ... hab mir dann die 160g vom twink geholt, mir noch bissle was geliehen ... dann mit glaub 63 das epic (150) geholt ... bis lvl70 hatte ich dann über 1000g ... nur durch Questen und Questitems verkaufen, die man ned gebrauchen konnte.

Das ganze grüne gelootete Zeug hab ich im übrigen ned mal verscherbelt, sondern paar Bekannten zum Entsaften geschickt ^^

Jetzt bin ich lvl70, hab paar grüne, paar blaue und noch so paar lvl60-epics ... und Irreführung r0xx0rt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (30. Januar 2007)

hab mit lvl 61 217g,und spar mir mein epic reitskill fürs "nichtfliegende" epic Mount zusammen. Aber da ich nur am we spiel,wird das noch ne weile dauern,bis ich die 540 g zusammen hab


----------



## WarNuts (30. Januar 2007)

Ich werd auch gleich mit dem epischen Flugmount ins Fluggeschäft einsteigen.

Als BC rausgekommen ist, hatte ich 1.146 Gold gehabt.

Nun bin ich 69:
- 2.621 Gold (Stand: heute morgen)
- 2 Talbuks (kobaltblaues und weißes)
- ca 150-200 Gold (?) beim Trainer gelassen
- Berufe + Nebenberufe auf 375 (außer Angeln)
- div. Rezept-Käufe + Käufe aus AH

Pi x Daumen ca 2.000 Gold verdient und dabei bis jetzt nur Höllenfeuerhalbinsel + Zangarmaschen gequestet. Jetzt bin ich bald 70 und hab noch 5 Gebiete + Instanzen zu machen.
Ich hab die meiste Zeit fürs Fraktionsruffarming verbracht und dadurch div. grüne + blaue Drops erhalten. Ganz am Anfang konnte man die grünen Drops für 20G+ verkaufen. Geht teilweise auch jetzt noch so.
Weiterhin verkaufen sich die Tränke / Kräuter richtig gut. z.B. 5er Stack Beweglichkeit für 15G.

Mein LvlPartner macht sogar noch mehr Gold. Er stellt momentan als Einziger auf Hordenseite die 18er Taschen her und verkauft die für 50G das Stück. Bis jetzt sind die immer per Sofortkauf raus.

Aber auch graues Sellloot bringt gut Gold. Einfach aufheben und zum Händler bringen.

Man muss nur wissen wie, dann ist das alles kein Problem Gold zu verdienen. Hängt aber auch großteils vom Server ab.


----------



## Squishee (30. Januar 2007)

Mag'har erfürchtig und noch nie in Nagrand gequestet?


----------



## WarNuts (30. Januar 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> Mag'har erfürchtig und noch nie in Nagrand gequestet?



Äh... Jo.


----------



## Meatwookie (30. Januar 2007)

lvl 62 4900g ca. ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Mag'har ruf geht schnell mit farmen^^


----------



## Gnomigus (31. Januar 2007)

ist es möglich die reitkosten für 225+300 durch ruf zu beeinflussen?

wenn ja, bei welcher fraktion muss ich welchen ruf farmen?

danke schonma für die antworten =)


----------



## Centekhor (31. Januar 2007)

Gnomigus schrieb:


> ist es möglich die reitkosten für 225+300 durch ruf zu beeinflussen?
> 
> wenn ja, bei welcher fraktion muss ich welchen ruf farmen?
> 
> danke schonma für die antworten =)



Soviel ich weiss geht es nicht, denn der Reitlehrer sowie der Mountverkäufer gehören keiner bestimmten Fraktion an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowblade (31. Januar 2007)

Ne Kosten kann man nich senken das stimmt.

Bin nun lvl 65 und habe mit dem char ca 1k Gold ( davon einiegs hergeborgt (2k ) )
naja bis lvl 70 geht das schon ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sonnst einfach gilde fragen haben bei uns einen der borgt immer was her is auchn Jäger und hat vor bc schon 10k ghabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja bin dann ma am weiterlvln !


----------



## Deadlift (31. Januar 2007)

Hm, also ich spar nun auch und mach am Tag mit normalen Drops und Quest Belohnungen etwa 200g.

Sollte also kein Problem sein mit 70 mirn Flugmount leisten zu können.


----------



## Squishee (31. Januar 2007)

Lowblade schrieb:


> Ne Kosten kann man nich senken das stimmt.
> 
> Bin nun lvl 65 und habe mit dem char ca 1k Gold ( davon einiegs hergeborgt (2k ) )
> naja bis lvl 70 geht das schon !
> ...




Peinlich...


----------



## Neronis (31. Januar 2007)

Hatte auf lvl 60 200g.
Dann auf lvl 62 mein Epic + Reittier gekauft.
Und nun auf lvl 66 hab ich ~600 Gold.
Naja, fürs 60 % wird es wohl reichen, schade ist nur das es 60 % sind und nicht 100 %.


----------



## Centekhor (31. Januar 2007)

Neronis schrieb:


> Naja, fürs 60 % wird es wohl reichen, schade ist nur das es 60 % sind und nicht 100 %.


Das isses allerdings ... was solls, es kann fliegen ... wär halt schön, wenns am boden wenigstens die 100% hätte ... aber ned mal das wollten sie uns gönnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimurah (1. Februar 2007)

Ich war vor BC auf 5K etwa (war mein Ziel weil ich aus der Beta wusste wie elends langsam das normale Flugmount ist).

Mit erreichen von Lvl 70 hatte ich gut 6.8K - also knapp 1.8K durch Quests, Instanzen etc..
Habe wenig ins AH getragen, also entspricht das größtenteils dem Erlös aus Questrewards und bissl Instanzdropverkauf beim Händler.


Mit 70 sollte sich somit zumindest jeder das normale Flugmount leisten können, wenn er nicht das Gold zum Fenster rauswirft.
Im Zweifelsfall eben die offenen Quests (sollten eigentlich sogar 2-3 Gebiete übrig bleiben in denen man noch gar nicht gequestet hat, wenn man 70 ist) noch machen und ordentlich Kohle statt XP kassieren.

War nach dem Flugmountkauf auf 800g runter und bin durch Questen in Netherstorm nun wieder bei knapp 2K. Im Schnitt gibts dort 15-25G pro Quest, die man nach 70 erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz gesagt - wer´s drauf anlegt kann sich das Epic eigentlich recht schnell leisten.

Was den Ruf angeht - soweit ich weiß ging das in der Beta - in der Final Version soll es wohl nicht mehr funktionieren. Hab ich aber auch nur von Hören-Sagen - kann dafür also nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ihr (1. Februar 2007)

Hmm..naja hatte mit lvl 59ca 600g
vor BC hatte ich mit lvl 60 epicmount + ca 700-800g
jetzt hab ich mit lvl 67 1,6k^^
is zwar ned sehr viel aber wird sich schon ausgehen^^ 
(ich war nie wirklich oft im AH egal ob verkauf oder ankauf weil ich irgendwie die erfahrung hab das eh niemand das kauft was ich reistelle^^)


----------



## Deadlift (1. Februar 2007)

Ihr schrieb:


> (ich war nie wirklich oft im AH egal ob verkauf oder ankauf weil ich irgendwie die erfahrung hab das eh niemand das kauft was ich reistelle^^)


xD
Das geht mir auch so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich stell Netherstoff ein, Chefin stellt Netherstoff ein.
Sie verkauft den für 1g mehr als meiner drin steht, meiner timed out.....


----------



## Lowblade (1. Februar 2007)

@ Squishee wieso is das peinlich oO


----------



## Squishee (1. Februar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ares@nerathor (1. Februar 2007)

Klar, borgen^^. nach 2k gold sieht das aber nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

